# Nikon d810 an overkill?



## Heyitsduy42 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm in the market for a new camera body. Been shooting with D7000 for about 3-4 years now and owned the D80 before that. The D7000 is an awesome camera but I want more. LOL (don't we all?). Even though I have a SB600, I rarely use it.  With a grip and a 2.8 lens attached , I feel the flash makes the camera even more bulky. My D7000 is also showing pretty bad back focusing even after fine tuning is to a -20. Its almost usable with the 35mm 1.8, unless I shoot at least f4+. The ISO performance is not that great either.  The most important thing for me is fast accurate focusing in low light and be able to shoot up to 6400 ISO. 

I narrowed it down to the D7100 or D300s replacement (if it ever comes out), D610 (refurbished), or the new D810.  I already owned a few pretty good DX lenses but don't mind selling those and upgrading to FX lenses. Even though I've been shooting for 7 years now, I still consider myself an amateur. I will mainly use the camera to shoot my Basketball league games, Car shows, family portraits, Landscape, insects and pets. I do shoot at weddings and family events for fun.  

I'm really leaning towards the d810 just because I like to buy new technologies but do you think it's too much camera for me?  From what I'm reading, the d810 focus system is fast, accurate and top notch.  It also an excellent low light performer.  I dont really need the 36MP except for maybe when I'm shooting landscapes. I always shoot jpegs but will eventually explore RAW. My computer is only a years old so I don't think I need to upgrade. 

If I switch over the full frame, I will end up buying keeping the Tokina 11-16MM and shoot at 16mm for my wide shots.  I will also pick up a fast 35mm, 50mm and 85mm. 

Money isn't  an issue right now, as my wife just inherited a nice chunk of cash and she thinks I deserve something nice. LOL 

Please give me your feed back. Thanks!!


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 31, 2014)

First off, I highly recommend shooting RAW.

If the cost is not a big deal, the D810 is a good call.  It will be state of the art for years to come.  Or you could pick up a D800 for less than two thirds the price and get yourself a nice lens to go with it.


----------



## ruifo (Jul 31, 2014)

I agree with the above, it will be state of the art for years to come, and you wouldn't worry to change body from a long time, so it is indeed a good investment.
If budget is within the plans, go for it.

What FX lenses do you have? That is important too, once you will need good FX lenses for the D810.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd suggest the D810 and lenses to match.


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Jul 31, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> First off, I highly recommend shooting RAW.
> 
> If the cost is not a big deal, the D810 is a good call. It will be state of the art for years to come. Or you could pick up a D800 for less than two thirds the price and get yourself a nice lens to go with it.



Yeah, I will definitely look into Raw. 



ruifo said:


> I agree with the above, it will be state of the art for years to come, and you wouldn't worry to change body from a long time, so it is indeed a good investment.
> If budget is within the plans, go for it.
> 
> What FX lenses do you have? That is important too, once you will need good FX lenses for the D810.



That's was my exact thought when I considered the d810. I wouldn't have to switch body in a long while. I can also get a good amount of cash back if I ever decide to sell it used. 


The only FX lenses I have now is a Sigma 100MM 2.8 macro,  the Tamron 70-300mm VC and an old school Nikkor 55mm Micro.


----------



## ruifo (Jul 31, 2014)

Heyitsduy42 said:


> The only FX lenses I have now is a Sigma 100MM 2.8 macro,  the Tamron 70-300mm VC and an old school Nikkor 55mm Micro.




That's a good start, but you will need to buy new lenses as well.

These below are among the less expensive, and will give you great quality:
=> Tokina AT-X 16-28mm f/2.8 Pro FX (a very good ultra-wide angle full frame lens for landscapes)
=> Nikon 35mm f/1.8G DX (although DX, it also work pretty good on FX, and will be great for wide angle on a full frame)
=> Nikon 85mm f/1.8G (one of the best and sharpest FX lenses)


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 31, 2014)

If you got the cash and it's not going to put you or your family in the debt, go for it.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 31, 2014)

You said d7000 is bulky with flash. D800/810 is bigger again. Iso etc will have a very limited improvement if any with the d7100. It's nice, I have one and like it but improvement over D7000 is not much but if your d7000 has a focus problem then a service or repair may make it a camera you don't need to upgrade. 

In real terms unless you shoot sports regularly the d810 and Canon 5d3 are probably the best items someone who takes photos and doesn't pixel peep could buy, assuming you have the ram and hard drive space


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Jul 31, 2014)

jaomul said:


> You said d7000 is bulky with flash. D800/810 is bigger again. Iso etc will have a very limited improvement if any with the d7100. It's nice, I have one and like it but improvement over D7000 is not much but if your d7000 has a focus problem then a service or repair may make it a camera you don't need to upgrade.
> 
> In real terms unless you shoot sports regularly the d810 and Canon 5d3 are probably the best items someone who takes photos and doesn't pixel peep could buy, assuming you have the ram and hard drive space



Yes I'm aware the D810 is bigger but I don't see it being as bulky as a D7000 with a flash. 

I actually completed a repair form from Nikon but never sent the d7000 in for service.  It was going to cost me a $200+ for the service.  Thought it was too much considering you can get a refurbished D7000 for $549.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 31, 2014)

The D800 is significantly beefier than the D7000.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 31, 2014)

Heyitsduy42 said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > You said d7000 is bulky with flash. D800/810 is bigger again. Iso etc will have a very limited improvement if any with the d7100. It's nice, I have one and like it but improvement over D7000 is not much but if your d7000 has a focus problem then a service or repair may make it a camera you don't need to upgrade.
> ...



I've got a photo some where with my D7100 and D800 together. The D800 is slightly bulkier, even more so with my SB-700 mounted. I've only shot one event and it was some what cumbersome...I'm definitely not cut out for wedding photography. 

Anyhow, You don't have to justify buying a new body to me, if you want the D810 and it's not going to hurt you or your family financially, go for it.


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Jul 31, 2014)

ruifo said:


> Heyitsduy42 said:
> 
> 
> > The only FX lenses I have now is a Sigma 100MM 2.8 macro, the Tamron 70-300mm VC and an old school Nikkor 55mm Micro.
> ...




I didn't know the 35mm 1.8G DX will work with a FX sensor. Thought I would have to purchase the FX version of it. Good to know. Thanks.

And for sure I'm going to pick up the 85mm 1.8G.


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Jul 31, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> Heyitsduy42 said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...




LOL..Thanks for replies everyone. I'm kinda glad no one so far tried to persuade me into getting the d610.  Makes me feel much better about getting a d810.


----------



## ruifo (Jul 31, 2014)

Heyitsduy42 said:


> I didn't know the 35mm 1.8G DX will work with a FX sensor. Thought I would have to purchase the FX version of it. Good to know. Thanks.




Look:

http://froknowsphoto.com/nikon35vsnikon35/



Watch:


----------



## ruifo (Jul 31, 2014)

One more:


----------



## bc_steve (Jul 31, 2014)

They make a 35mm f1.8 for FX bodies, I'm sure it is better


----------



## PaulWog (Jul 31, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> They make a 35mm f1.8 for FX bodies, I'm sure it is better



Nope. It's actually a fair bit of a blunder for the price.

If you get to slower apertures, the fx version is necessary since it won't vignette the corners away. However, the dx version performs almost identically at f1.8 and I think a couple stops from there as well. Focused to infinity I'm not sure.

I would sooner pick up a sigma alternative.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 31, 2014)

Isn't the FX equivalent to the DX 35mm the 28mm 1.8G or at least close?


----------



## snerd (Jul 31, 2014)

I could be easily tempted to sell my Canon gear for this newer technology. Just sayin'.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 31, 2014)

snerd said:


> I could be easily tempted to sell my Canon gear for this newer technology. Just sayin'.



Go Nikon!


----------



## snerd (Jul 31, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > I could be easily tempted to sell my Canon gear for this newer technology. Just sayin'.
> ...



If I can find any talent soon, I'll mull on it some more.


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 31, 2014)

snerd said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...



If you find any, let me know. I've been searching for ages...


----------



## greybeard (Aug 1, 2014)

Back to the OP.  I've danced around with upgrading from my D7000 too but, I just haven't seen anything that is going to give me enough improvement in IQ and fun to be worth the trouble.  When I bought the D7000 I was coming from an 8mp Sony F828.  The improvement at ISO 400 and beyond was profound. I personally don't need more than 16mp. and I don't need full frame.  When Nikon makes a crop frame that dramatically ups the usable ISO I'll probably jump on it.


----------



## julianliu (Aug 1, 2014)

I used D80 before D7000 two years ago and I saw a huge difference. Upgrade from D7000 to D810 will see the similar difference. You will be pleasantly surprised. 
By the way you will have your hands and arms work out if you attach a heavy lens to it and shoot it all day.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

julianliu said:


> I used D80 before D7000 two years ago and I saw a huge difference. Upgrade from D7000 to D810 will see the similar difference. You will be pleasantly surprised.
> By the way you will have your hands and arms work out if you attach a heavy lens to it and shoot it all day.



It's a major upgrade going from the D7000 to the D800.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 1, 2014)

snerd said:


> I could be easily tempted to sell my Canon gear for this newer technology. Just sayin'.


AND you get multiple exposure and an intervalometer feature in every Nikon camera !!  :lmao:


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Aug 1, 2014)

ruifo said:


> One more:



Cool..Thanks!


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Aug 1, 2014)

greybeard said:


> Back to the OP. I've danced around with upgrading from my D7000 too but, I just haven't seen anything that is going to give me enough improvement in IQ and fun to be worth the trouble. When I bought the D7000 I was coming from an 8mp Sony F828. The improvement at ISO 400 and beyond was profound. I personally don't need more than 16mp. and I don't need full frame. When Nikon makes a crop frame that dramatically ups the usable ISO I'll probably jump on it.



I didn't mind a d7100 replacement but I'm getting tired of waiting. Didn't think I will ever buy a $3000 camera but need to take advantage of the wife's offer. LOL


----------



## ruifo (Aug 1, 2014)

Heyitsduy42 said:


> Cool..Thanks!




You can you the 35mm 1.8G DX with the D800/D800E/D810, in the 1:2x, or the 5:4, image area modes, and it will be very good.


----------



## Heyitsduy42 (Aug 1, 2014)

julianliu said:


> I used D80 before D7000 two years ago and I saw a huge difference. Upgrade from D7000 to D810 will see the similar difference. You will be pleasantly surprised.
> By the way you will have your hands and arms work out if you attach a heavy lens to it and shoot it all day.



Cant wait! Probably going to order this by this weekend.


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 1, 2014)

Heyitsduy42 said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the OP. I've danced around with upgrading from my D7000 too but, I just haven't seen anything that is going to give me enough improvement in IQ and fun to be worth the trouble. When I bought the D7000 I was coming from an 8mp Sony F828. The improvement at ISO 400 and beyond was profound. I personally don't need more than 16mp. and I don't need full frame. When Nikon makes a crop frame that dramatically ups the usable ISO I'll probably jump on it.
> ...



Doesn't hurt to live a little! Enjoy the camera [emoji106]


----------

